# pics of my dogs



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Picture of mu basset puppy looking in on my 10 year old doxie sadie
















Pic of y two doxies sadie & daisy and Barney the heavy red one is on a diet 








Lola my little rescue








Lola with my tegu Tonka








Sadie with tonka


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, the sweet droopy face of a Basset-- makes me melt!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh man your basset pup is cute!!!! You have some really good looking dogs!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


>


what on earth?? that is a pet??? haha i've never seen anything like it!

but all the pups are just beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I like your Tegu.. I had a green iguana for a number of years. A ton of work but such neat pets!

I don't think there is anything cuter than a basset puppy.. lol.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs... I love that puppy!! Is Sadie a red dapple? 

Whoa, Tegus are one lizard I don't wanna mess with! Down here where I live we actually have Argentinean and (I believe) Columbian tegu's running loose (well by the Everglades anyways). Your's looks very docile.


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sadie is just a red she is turning grey Daisy is a dapple. My tegu is super gentle he roams around like my dogs he has always been super good with them even when they want to sniff his butt . He is alot bigger now 4 feet and probably 12 pounds. The columbians are not friendly at all. Barney is definitely obne of the cutest puppies i've seen.


----------

